# Question about knitted/crocheted dish or wash cloths



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a question regarding dish or wash cloths, either knitted or crocheted. How well do they work? The reason I ask is first, I know they aren't too difficult to make and good for practicing stitiches, but for wiping counters or appliances, how well do they do? I mean, I can't stand to have a cloth that doesn't wring the water out well, because I don't want drippy, watery counters after I wipe them down. (I know as I get a bit older I will probably have to deal with this fettish, for I watch my MIL with RA have trouble wringing out a dish cloth, therefore her counters are wet, unless she towel dries them after.) Anyway, back to my question... How well do knitted or crocheted ones work? Also, what tips do you have for a "more better" dish cloth?


----------



## kurichan (Jan 21, 2011)

I've been knitting dishcloths for years and all my friends and family love them! I just finished a set for a friend who paid me to make some for xmas gifts. Knitted dishcloths are not sloppy at all if wrung out properly, just like a sponge or purchased dishcloth. And just like those items, if you leave them all soggy and dirty at the bottom of your sink, they won't be fresh. Fortunately, you just throw them in the washer and dryer. I rinse my dischloths in cold water and hang them over the faucet and I've never, ever had a stinky dishcloth. EVER.

I've found that the most effective dishcloths are those with a good pattern. Those "motif" dishcloths where most of the cloth is stockinette and the pattern is purled (or vice-versa) *look* pretty/cute/interesting, but even if you use smaller needles the cloth will stretch and be less effective. Scrubby patterns like the ballband dishcloth, color me mod, waffle stitch, double bump and the likes work MUCH better (all the patterns I mentioned are available for free; I would NEVER pay for a dishcloth pattern as there are literally hundreds available online for free!!).


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Sometimes stinky dishcloths come from hard water. We have hard water here, and no matter what kind of dishcloth I have ever bought, they have begun to stink the same day I use them after laundering.

I have noticed though, that my own knitted dishcloths for some reason do not stink the first day.

For me, they are super easy to make, use, wring out, launder, etc. I love them!


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Knittted or crocheted cloths with a raised pattern are great for scrubbing. I have OA in my hands and they are now the only kind I use. Hubby really likes them , too. No problems with streaking on my quartz counters.


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

My family all loves them and request them from me when they need new ones!!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I just start knitting washcloths for a gift and the first one I made didnt look right so I kept it for myself .I use it last night and it works great.My hubby put a cup hook under the cupbard close to the sink so when I wring it out I can hang it up to dry.(so no stinky cloth)


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

I have just started making dish cloths after reading on KP how popular they were in USA, now can't keep up with the requests for them, they clean so well espeially the sink tops and stove tops Dalli


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I make up a large batch of wash clothes in the summer when it is hot and then have them for gifts the rest of the year. I don't use them at the sink because those clothes lead too hard a life in my kitchen but really like one for a face cloth in my shower.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have made dozens of cotton dishcloths, and love every one. Use them all the time, and give them as gifts, and they love them. they are good learner projects, and they can travel with you easy. I just do the traditional ones, never tried a patterned one. Sometimes you need mindless knitting and they are the best for that. Happy Holidays everyone, and may God Bless all of you with many new projects for the coming year!!!!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am doing away with all the "store bought" dish cloths and face cloths in my home this coming year and replacing them with crocheted and knitted cloths. A very simple pattern that I use is crocheting about 29 stitchs in the back loop, which makes a ridge. I love the ridge. I have found that they are so much better. I wring mine out real well when I am finished with dishes and hang it to dry. Mine are never stinky. As for wiping counters, they have proved to be great. I have converted my sister,and believe me, that was not an easy chore! LOL 
Oh, I also use a Swifter to clean my floors and have made crocheted covers to use on them. My floors are so much cleaner, then they can be washed and reused--no more buying refills.
Try them, I think you will be a convert too.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I have a question regarding dish or wash cloths, either knitted or crocheted. How well do they work? The reason I ask is first, I know they aren't too difficult to make and good for practicing stitiches, but for wiping counters or appliances, how well do they do? I mean, I can't stand to have a cloth that doesn't wring the water out well, because I don't want drippy, watery counters after I wipe them down. (I know as I get a bit older I will probably have to deal with this fettish, for I watch my MIL with RA have trouble wringing out a dish cloth, therefore her counters are wet, unless she towel dries them after.) Anyway, back to my question... How well do knitted or crocheted ones work? Also, what tips do you have for a "more better" dish cloth?


I made my first dishcloth last week and have made several since. I LOVE IT..Be sure to use cotton (peaches and cream) and you will love them too..


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

I love them, too. All the left over yarn I use to make a mishmash cloth for me. I wouldn't use anything else for dishes now that I am use to them. The color does fade , but it's fun to make more!!!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I have no problem with mine. I have a friend that won't use any unless they are the ones I make.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> Sometimes stinky dishcloths come from hard water. We have hard water here, and no matter what kind of dishcloth I have ever bought, they have begun to stink the same day I use them after laundering.
> 
> I have noticed though, that my own knitted dishcloths for some reason do not stink the first day.
> 
> For me, they are super easy to make, use, wring out, launder, etc. I love them!


I would think they only stink when bacteria sets in and starts to grow. Bacteria is what stinks in a dishcloth or a sponge.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

You may already have these tips, but...

Cotton - not acrylic. Not too tight a stitch - you want a bit of give to the fabric, not have it solid and dense. Rinse out the soap when you are done, squeeze/wring the cloth, and it won't smell. Launder as often as you want - I'm fine with once a week for "normal" use; if you do more dishes than me, then you might change more often. When it starts to wear out, it will still work as a rag. When it goes even further, I've been tossing them into the compost.

After I finally made my first one (I needed a small portable mindless project for when I was taking my FIL to doctor appointments nearly 20 years ago) I swore off store bought dishcloths forever. I've also "accidently" converted several friends, too...


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

nbaker said:


> AvonelleRed said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes stinky dishcloths come from hard water. We have hard water here, and no matter what kind of dishcloth I have ever bought, they have begun to stink the same day I use them after laundering.
> ...


Then the bacteria around my kitchen must multiply super-fast, because I can use a regular dishcloth, and then an hour or two later, it smells bad. It's the water here. It messes up my faucets, too.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

vinegar is a good antibacteriant.
you might want to keep a squeeze bottle and just squirt some on.
also, it could depend on how the yarn was finished/prepared regarding the "stink"
or if you have sulfur in your water. i have hard water too and only have a problem when i need to wash the cloth.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

i like others have used them for 30+ years. My aunt gave me some as well as nylon scrubbies and i haven't used anything since.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I have a question regarding dish or wash cloths, either knitted or crocheted. How well do they work? The reason I ask is first, I know they aren't too difficult to make and good for practicing stitiches, but for wiping counters or appliances, how well do they do? I mean, I can't stand to have a cloth that doesn't wring the water out well, because I don't want drippy, watery counters after I wipe them down. (I know as I get a bit older I will probably have to deal with this fettish, for I watch my MIL with RA have trouble wringing out a dish cloth, therefore her counters are wet, unless she towel dries them after.) Anyway, back to my question... How well do knitted or crocheted ones work? Also, what tips do you have for a "more better" dish cloth?


Be sure to use cotton yarn - and they work beautifully. You can even put them in the dishwasher on the top rack and they clean up very well. Good luck!


----------



## saucy_45 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have made them, and also love them. I've given them as gifts also, with many thanks in return. I have found they "open up" when wet so perhaps I need to use smaller needles. I have a friend that likes to use smaller dishcloths, so I just knit smaller ones for her! 
One nice thing about cotton - you just throw them in the wash when they get dirty or start to smell - not throw them away to take up space in the landfill!


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THEM!!
I usually use cotton...but a friend who came to visit was using up acrylic and it seemed to work just as well..but I have not tried using one yet,,,


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

A woman I knew..always left a marg. container with water and a little bleach on her counter with her wash cloth in it...and never got bacteria
might be a thought


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

even a little bleach will be hard on the color. I would go with the vinegar instead.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Store bought washcloths R too skimpy for my taste. I make mine about 15" square or so. If I like the pattern I may make the border bigger to get the size I want.
I make my own dishcloths to try out new stitches and combinations and because the store bought ones are so flimsy and wear out too soon. I rinse them out after use with a little vinegar in the water and hang them up to dry so they don't stink.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> Sometimes stinky dishcloths come from hard water. We have hard water here, and no matter what kind of dishcloth I have ever bought, they have begun to stink the same day I use them after laundering.
> 
> I have noticed though, that my own knitted dishcloths for some reason do not stink the first day.
> 
> For me, they are super easy to make, use, wring out, launder, etc. I love them!


I throw mine in the dishwasher or microwave to disinfect. Never get stinky.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I have made dishcloths for years. I made four each for three ladies at church this year. I love them. I use a cotton yarn and stick to a size 6 needle. I like to make mine around 8 or 9 inches at the most. I have knit all different kinds of stitches, but still find my favourite to be the Diagonal or Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth (found by googling or searching0
I toss mine in the dishwasher or washing machine and dryer. They last a long time.
I rinse them well with cold water and wring dry, then toss them in the microwave for 2 min. I hang them over the faucet or over the center of my sink or crochet a loop at the end of making them to hang on a hook.
I have used vinegar for a disinfectant. I keep a spray bottle under my sink, as I tend to wipe down my countertop with it. I never have an odor if I rinse and wring them out properly.
They are wonderful for dishes, countertops, cooktops, windows and general cleaning. They just can't be beat IMHO. Hugs & to all a Merry Christmas! Betty L


----------



## Jean in VA (Mar 4, 2011)

Mine eventually sour no matter what I do, so I make them out of the off-white cotton and throw them in a mild bleach solution before washing. They turn slightly lighter eventually, but I don't really care. They are wonderful for scrubbing glassware--they do a better job than a sponge at removing rings and stray pulp from juices. Love mine, and they are a great portable project.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I only use cotton yarn, usually Peaches and Creme or Sugar and Cream. Have used Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton (It is not as dense as the other brands, so like it for facecloths). Hope my input helps. God Bless...Betty L


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I just finished 10 sets for stocking stuffer's and found that you do not want to use a lace pattern in them as your fingers go though the holes and that is what you are washing the dish/counter with. I use cotton yarn but you can use a cotlin if you can stand the cost of the yarn. One cone is about $50. They wring out fine and I have Arthritis in my hands and have no problem. I am now going to make my self some sets after Christmas.


----------



## justsew1 (Dec 21, 2011)

They are absolutely wonderful!! I have all my friends and family begging for them faster than I can knit them. Personally, I don't believe you will ever want to be without them or use any other kind once you have used a knitted or crocheted cotton dishcloth!
I do not believe any other yarn except 100% cotton will do.
I had some yarn with a small amount of polyester in it and I was very disappointed with the dishcloth. Beautiful but no absorbent.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I like them better than any other dishcloth and they're great for wiping up counters, etc. BUT, as someone else said, make them in a textured pattern (I like seed stitch or rice stitch) so the nubbly texture helps to get the dishes clean. There are some patterns out there (the graphed ones with "pictures" of cats or Christmas trees or whatever) that look cool but aren't nearly as functional - I don't bother with those.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I have a question regarding dish or wash cloths, either knitted or crocheted. How well do they work? The reason I ask is first, I know they aren't too difficult to make and good for practicing stitiches, but for wiping counters or appliances, how well do they do? I mean, I can't stand to have a cloth that doesn't wring the water out well, because I don't want drippy, watery counters after I wipe them down. (I know as I get a bit older I will probably have to deal with this fettish, for I watch my MIL with RA have trouble wringing out a dish cloth, therefore her counters are wet, unless she towel dries them after.) Anyway, back to my question... How well do knitted or crocheted ones work? Also, what tips do you have for a "more better" dish cloth?


~~~~~~~~~~
I'm a prolific crocheter, Sandy and also knit - prefer the knitted cloths to the crocheted - I believe the stitching is more delicate in the knit.......and yes, they wipe and wear very well!

A better cloth, eh? LOL! Make one that has a logo embellished into it......nice cloth, does the job then fun to look at; LOL!!

The net is full of cloth designs, too for adding anthing within the cloth.....musical notes, Star Trek logo, Frankenststein head shot......and how about the illusion knitting.......

Cloths in the round (knit) using short rows = doily like yet dense stitching for the job at hand.

Good luck, sweetie and Happy Holidays to you and yours!

Donna Rae


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

I find after the 1st washing(NO FABRIC SOFTENER) and drying, that these cloths are GREAT for washing windows..just a little amonia, or windex, or vinegar, and your windows will sparkle. AND to boot ....NO LINT!!!!
jan


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

I am a lace knitter, I learned all my fancy stitches by doing them with Sugar and Creme discloths, given them as gifts because they are not the boring knit/purl. I can fall asleep doing the ones with knit and purl for the design. Ravelry has loads of beautiful discloths and lots of lace. Any lace pattern will work for discloths........will not use anything else!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I LOVE mine..and will only use them...no more store bought for me...I did find you need to wash them first to be more absorbent ...
Secret I find..is to have MANY to use..recycle a new one each day.

And yes cotton only.


----------



## jackki (Dec 21, 2011)

can anyone let me know of any websites where I can download pattern for knitted dish clothes please?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Jackki...Welcome to the forum...
First..look at the top of this page in Search ...click it..then type in knitted dish cloth patterns...you will find many...
Also websites to others.

Hope that helps a bit.



jackki said:


> can anyone let me know of any websites where I can download pattern for knitted dish clothes please?


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

I just love the knitted cloths and have no trouble with wringing and they also dont get smelly!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I have a question regarding dish or wash cloths, either knitted or crocheted. How well do they work? The reason I ask is first, I know they aren't too difficult to make and good for practicing stitiches, but for wiping counters or appliances, how well do they do? I mean, I can't stand to have a cloth that doesn't wring the water out well, because I don't want drippy, watery counters after I wipe them down. (I know as I get a bit older I will probably have to deal with this fettish, for I watch my MIL with RA have trouble wringing out a dish cloth, therefore her counters are wet, unless she towel dries them after.) Anyway, back to my question... How well do knitted or crocheted ones work? Also, what tips do you have for a "more better" dish cloth?


I have them and use fingering weight cotton yarn for them or non-mercerized worsted weight cotton. Love 'em.


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

lulusmommie said:


> I find after the 1st washing(NO FABRIC SOFTENER) and drying, that these cloths are GREAT for washing windows..just a little amonia, or windex, or vinegar, and your windows will sparkle. AND to boot ....NO LINT!!!!
> jan


Thank you for the info. I didn't know you could use them for windows, how about mirrors too? Have you tried them on mirrors yet? lol I like the "NO LINT" part. I, too, have made lots of dishcloths, I even made some "INITIALED" ones for friends as a Thank you gift.
wlbindub


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

jackki said:


> can anyone let me know of any websites where I can download pattern for knitted dish clothes please?


Hi Jackki, you can also find lots of free patterns if you join a group, a group sort of like this one but especially for dishcloths.....i.e., one that comes to mind is Cloth of the Week Group.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

I love them. The store bought have been relegated to Hubby's rag tag box.

For reds and dark blues, wash them first alone (or rinse in some soap) to see if they bleed. Otherwise wash (without bleach) as normal in some hot water and put into the dryer.

A suggestion: I don't use softener with them. Keeps them from being as absorbent as they can be since water doesn't pass through to the cotton as easily.


----------



## jwmontez34 (Apr 11, 2011)

Does the peaches and cream shrink in the cold wash or dryer?


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

nbaker said:


> AvonelleRed said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes stinky dishcloths come from hard water. We have hard water here, and no matter what kind of dishcloth I have ever bought, they have begun to stink the same day I use them after laundering.
> ...


To prevent smelly cloth, try putting damp cloth in microwave 30 secs- 1min.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I am doing away with all the "store bought" dish cloths and face cloths in my home this coming year and replacing them with crocheted and knitted cloths. A very simple pattern that I use is crocheting about 29 stitchs in the back loop, which makes a ridge. I love the ridge. I have found that they are so much better. I wring mine out real well when I am finished with dishes and hang it to dry. Mine are never stinky. As for wiping counters, they have proved to be great. I have converted my sister,and believe me, that was not an easy chore! LOL
> Oh, I also use a Swifter to clean my floors and have made crocheted covers to use on them. My floors are so much cleaner, then they can be washed and reused--no more buying refills.
> Try them, I think you will be a convert too.


Same for me.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I was just at Joanne's fabric and they had at least 4 books on dishclothes


----------



## jackki (Dec 21, 2011)

thank you so much, I am new to this and did not realise that patterns could be located in search. Thank you once again, Happy Holidays from England. jackki x


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

LOVE my dishcloths I have them everywhere and use them for everything. "too pretty" to use, not in my house, I can always make more. One of the best places I've found for free patterns is dishandwashclothmania. Yahoo has a KAL dishcloth group thats so much fun too.


----------



## jackki (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you so very much. This is a lovely group, everyone is so very helpful. Hope you have festive fun and many more to come. Love Jackki x


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

talking about "too pretty to use"...i made some as a thank you gift one time and the lady refused to use them. saying they were too pretty. and this from a fellow crocheter! so i used them to wash the dishes!


----------



## Blkrose (Dec 14, 2011)

OMG! Love 'em, love 'em love 'em!!! I am partial to sugar 'n Cream cotton (has to be 100%---no blends!) yarn. My store-bought dishcloths have been demoted to cleaning rags!


----------



## Momssub (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks for the Swifter idea, I am interested in making it a more heavy duty tool. Making a 'Swifter Sheet' is in my near future. Any perfect pattern you have discovered for these?


----------



## Momssub (Oct 1, 2018)

I asked about the swifter pattern you find useful, and realized I have another question. I am just getting back to crocheting after a 15 year break and believe what you are saying about the ridge with 29 in the back loop would be making a round cloth? Do you like round better the rectangular for dishes and counters?


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Novice Sandy said:


> I have a question regarding dish or wash cloths, either knitted or crocheted. How well do they work? The reason I ask is first, I know they aren't too difficult to make and good for practicing stitiches, but for wiping counters or appliances, how well do they do? I mean, I can't stand to have a cloth that doesn't wring the water out well, because I don't want drippy, watery counters after I wipe them down. (I know as I get a bit older I will probably have to deal with this fettish, for I watch my MIL with RA have trouble wringing out a dish cloth, therefore her counters are wet, unless she towel dries them after.) Anyway, back to my question... How well do knitted or crocheted ones work? Also, what tips do you have for a "more better" dish cloth?


I've been using those I made several years ago and they're great. They are knitted from the Grandmother's Favorite pattern which is available free all over the internet, including Ravelry. They scrub well, wipe up water just fine, and are so easy and fun to make. It's fetish, not fettish, BTW.


----------



## dhenth (Jul 10, 2013)

I knit dishtowels from time to time, and they're wonderful. If made of cotton they absorb well and are durable as heck.


----------



## IslaB54 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

